# Mounting block..?



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I am moving to a new barn on Tuesday & I am looking to buy something to use as a mounting block. 

What do you use?
(I was thinking step stools but I need something tall for getting on bareback)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

...A mounting block?  Since that's what they're designed for


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Well obviously!! But where from & what brand? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL sorry hahaha I meant to type more but I'm being bombarded on fb chat.

I've mounted from one from Big R. I've never had issues with the regular 2 or 3 step plastic ones. They do weight a pretty decent amount so they will be a little difficult to carry. 

I've be leery about using a stepping stool as they are easily wobbly or tipped over since a mounting block has a heavy flat base instead of 4 or 3 little pegs.

They're fairly expensive though so lots of people make them from wood. As long as they aren't hollow then you should be good. 

The barn doesn't have one? Maybe you can get a bunch of barn people together to co buy one? Then it'd only be a few bucks per person instead of one huge purchase price.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a family-owned barn with only two other boarders. And they can all mount no problem from the ground.

I can mount from the ground, but I believe that my horse appreciates the break whenever I can give him one 

I was thinking one of those heavy duty step stools.

Ive been lucky enough to have a huge hay bale to use when mounting bareback so now I'm gonna have to find something pretty tall but easy to move.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought the cheapest one (2-steps) from my local TSC for me and my neighbor to use. So far so good for several years. My trainer has 3-steps one, but I always feel that it may trip over when I use the 3rd step. 

I also bough light step-up in HomeDepot (for $10 or so) I keep in my trailer if I need it to get on when I go on trails or to the lesson. It's not as reliable and sturdy but still does it job (and very easy to move unlike mt block).


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

took a chainsaw to a couple of rr ties.. nailed 5 two foot chunks together.. can be either 2 or 3 high depending on which way you lay it.. heavy as all get out though and driving those long nails with a sledghammer was a chore.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have this one:

MOUNTING STEP 2 STEP-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

3 Step Mounting Block at Tractor Supply

Mounting Steps For Horse - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review

I have the 2 step one from TSC, spousal unit bought it for me for birthday. Handy as all get out, and puts me right height for stirrup.

And not that heavy either.

Much safer than hay bale or bumper.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I use my grooming box to mount. everyone says u should mount your horses without one but it puts pressure on horses backs, stretches and the stirrups and because i have a bad back and knees i like to just use it to get on. i still have to mount pretty much the same since my boys massive, but still it works lol. if i need to get off in the arena, i can just jump back on.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree mounting blocks are a good idea! Especially for shorties like me - I'm 5'0 and was trying to hop on a 15.8 QH today. I had to bounce and bounce to gain momentum to hop on - and I dang near fell off. Oops! The horse probably wanted to kill me for that!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

3 milk crates. One as a step up and then two stacked to get the height. Light weight and portable and I even leave a stack of them near edge of my property for a short neighbor who also has a tall horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I built my own (well my hubby did lol) There is an easy pattern on the aqha's America's horse site. All it took was a 1/2 sheet of plywood, saw, & screws. All told cost less than 15 bucks to make.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

VACowgirl said:


> I agree mounting blocks are a good idea! Especially for shorties like me - I'm 5'0 and was trying to hop on a 15.8 QH today. I had to bounce and bounce to gain momentum to hop on - and I dang near fell off. Oops! The horse probably wanted to kill me for that!


i had to laugh....15.8? haha sorry! the best is when you think its going to be harder and you swing up and you keep on going over to the other side. LOL


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Since I'm short, fat, old, and crippled, I _have_ to use a mounting block. :wink:

This is the one I have, except in red:

MOUNTING STEP 2 STEP-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply

I also have a small, plastic tack box that I use when I'm traveling, since the 2-step block is fairly heavy.

I just bought this for when I have to dismount on the trails. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but the reviews are all good.

Easy-Mount Step Stool in Trail Riding / Accessories at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

****!!! Princecharming- Yes, it's SO embarassing! I'm practically a Keebler Elf. I just took a 16.3 OTTB in and that oughta be fun trying to get on! If I accidentally ever throw myself over the horse, I will grab a shovel, dig a deep hole and hide in it for 3 weeks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

VACowgirl, PC is laughing at you saying a horse is 15.8 h. Did you actually mean 15.3 h, perhaps? :wink:


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, mis-type. I was multitasking at work, which I'm not supposed to be doing!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

VACowgirl said:


> Yeah, mis-type. I was multitasking at work, which I'm not supposed to be doing!


I won't tell; I'm doing the same thing! :wink:


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

I use a mounting forklift...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

longshot said:


> I use a mounting forklift...


Really? Who mans the controls? Or do you raise the forks yourself, then climb up? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

whoever is available man's the controls.. I sstep on and viola' it's a saddle escalator! lol A crane would be better, but I figured that's overkill. It would however eliminate the step over..lol
AHH I remember the days of doing the pony express mountup, the cowboy vault now if I don't have one foot on the ground or both in the stirrup, I'm looking for a soft place to land...


----------

